# Road Kill Grill Seasonings....



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Anyone here have pos/negs on it? I want to try it on seafood to sorta do a quick blackening method.

Thanks


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

looks pretty dang good to me. id say go for it and let us know what you think
http://simpledailyrecipes.com/how-to-eat-road-kill-grill-seasonings/


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Seems no one has any experience with it. Maybe I should have posted this in the hunting forum. 

Thanks


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I've never used it either, but based on the "online reviews", I'd like to. I know you are "thrifty", but I'd spend the $5 and try it out. That way, you can let us know, and maybe save me some money, LOL!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

It looks awesome, Im going to have to track some down and try it


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Looks good. I'll have to try that.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I see a deal for a 6 tin bundle. I may do the 6 pack thing in a couple weeks if the shipping deal stays. I have to boost my amazon bucks up first. Unless  ...well it tis the season for giving.  and receiving. 

http://www.amazon.com/Dean-Jacobs-Grill-Seasoning-2-4-Ounce/dp/B000YH8YG6


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Went past my 30 minute window to edit my post, lol.

Was browsing and found that guy has a fish-tail seasoning, seafood rub, and poultry rub. I just wanted something to give a smoky flavor to fish fillets. So many choices. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref...16310211&ie=UTF8&qid=1261531543&rnid=16310211


----------

